# West Norfolk Bridge



## Boo2654

Rented a boat from Culpeppers and intended on catching a few croakers and puppy drum. I did managed to catch about 15 nice size croakers, but when fishing for the pups all I could catch was a stripers and sharks. I ended up catching about 9 stripers and 2 sharks. I think the sharks were sand sharks, at least thats what some one told me. Didn't think about taking pictures until the last shark was caught, will upload soon. But it was a fun day. Stripers and sharks were caught on cut up croaker and one striper was 33" long. Stripers and sharks were released!!!


----------



## RuddeDogg

Nice work. Congrats.


----------



## Smittroc

Nice report but I just can't put my finger on the location. Where is "West Norfolk Bridge" again?


----------



## Thrifty Angler

It's in Portsmouth.
Probably the area off the end of Mount Vernon Ave in *Port Norfolk* where there was once an old small bridge running to West Norfolk....Craney Island area. 
If you make the left off of Mt Vernon, there is a small sandy beachy area off to the right. Bridge use to run from the end of that beach parallel street....crossing over the water. 
A tall crossover interstate type access replaced the older low bridge a while back. They have since redone it a bit more by joining/linking it with the interstate that runs out of the Midtown tunnel heading towards Churchland, etc..


----------



## Smittroc

Ok thanks Thrift thats kinda what I had in mind but I had NOOO idea that sharks swam that area. That is why I second guessed myself. Now I know..


----------



## vbfdsooty

Will Culpeppers let you launch a kayak down there or is there something close by?


----------



## baitslingin

Darrell must be trying to "drum" up business again ... :beer: j/k he wouldn't do that Any how i don't doubt the sharks as I've never caught one there ,I have seen them finning quite often! And as far as the bass , they are always there and I've landed plenty up to 20lbs under that bridge and been spooled many a few times also


----------



## Suavea

*Boat Rental*

How much does he charge for a boat rental? opcorn: :beer::beer:


----------



## Boo2654

The boat rents for $20. And yes there is a place to launch a yak a block before you get to culpeppers.


----------



## tripp

I dont know about any shark or stripers that big being up there right now but i did come across this guy this morning. :fishing: would like to see the pics of the striper and sharks.


----------



## Boo2654

I only have a picture of the shark, which I was told it could have been a dogfish. But as far as the stripers go, I have caught a few under that bridge in the 25 to 30 inch range in the summer time every year. By the way nice catch on the pup. I live in port norfolk and I think I see you out there sometimes in your yak.


----------



## tripp

today was our first day fishing out there, do you stay in close to port norfolk or fish near the channel? we fished the whole bridge and caught some nice croaker, that pup, and a spec.


----------



## Boo2654

I normally fish on either side of the main channel under the bridge.


----------



## justfishin

I fished off a pier a couple of years ago and you could see the Wnb from it. We normally caught pups , stripers and croaker or spot and on occaision a speck or 2 but one day we had a croaker over the side catching crabs for bait when something took the line straight out and we pulled on it and it was a 4-5' shark ! I put a bigger hook on my rod ( no steel leader ) and hooked it right away on a piece of cut spot and it spit the hook pretty quick. I rigged back up and a few minutes later it hits again and the fight is on ! Back and forth and then it takes a big run and almost spools me and comes to the top and makes a huge splash and it was gone... The line broke. I don't fish there anymore because " my friend " ended up not being a very good friend. That bridge can be very productive or kinda slow as any place you fish but its a good spot tahst for sure. Thanks for the report


----------



## Boo2654

Here's the picture of what I think is a small shark.


----------



## baitslingin

Boo2654 said:


> I live in port norfolk and I think I see you out there sometimes in your yak.


thats probably me ... I live on the a few houses up from Culpeppers


----------



## there_in_there

I think I may take the yak out early sat morning and see what turns up . You guys ever fish the slag pile (drum and specks)or to far of a haul? It is a kille r spot the other side where the cruise ships come in at is a killer spot for rock fish in the late fall. How bout the channel by BASF.

Dave


----------



## Boo2654

there_in_there said:


> I think I may take the yak out early sat morning and see what turns up . You guys ever fish the slag pile (drum and specks)or to far of a haul? It is a kille r spot the other side where the cruise ships come in at is a killer spot for rock fish in the late fall. How bout the channel by BASF.
> 
> Dave


I have always heard about the slag pile but never fished it. But I have fished near BASF with some success. I think I will be out there saturday also.


----------



## Thrifty Angler

Folks use to walk out off the beachy area to crab. I don't recommend walking out into the water now days. They dug out a *deep* channel during the work on the interchange to the midtown tunnel. I don't think they filled it back in. Be careful kayakers. Perhaps someone will post more specifics to the conditions relating to the drop offs out there.


----------



## Smittroc

Thrifty Angler said:


> Folks use to walk out off the beachy area to crab. I don't recommend walking out into the water now days. They dug out a *deep* channel during the work on the interchange to the midtown tunnel. I don't think they filled it back in. Be careful kayakers. Perhaps someone will post more specifics to the conditions relating to the drop offs out there.


that could be scary..also good too (for fishing). Are there flounder out there as well?


----------



## jnc3000

at low tide you can walk under the bridge at throw out.


----------



## map120277

Tripp, you look familar. Are you a bartender?


----------



## tripp

yes, i use to bartend in portsmouth.

walking under the bridge is shallow, only about a foot at high tide, once you get to the other side of the bridge it drops off to about 8 or 9 feet. there are signs on the bridge that warn people about the deeper water. we went back out today, i met up with C. Story and we fished the afternoon, not our best day out there but i did come across about 30 white perch between 11-12 inches and a couple decent spot. here are a few pics. :fishing:


----------



## Smittroc

what is the limit and sizes on perch and do u guys eat'em? are they brackish dwellers or strictly salt? I've caught a few but always thrown them back.


----------



## tripp

i am not sure what the limits are on them as i have always threw back evreything i have caught out there. i have heard of them being in brackish water but i dont know how much brackish water is out at the wnb:fishing:


----------



## Fish'n Phil

A few years back I saw a couple guys wading by the bridge. They had a grill set up on the rocks. I guess they were catching, cooking and eating good in the neighborhood.


----------

